# Something in the water that may be killing our fish...



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I know it's a no brainer but there's a bit of chlorine in our water at levels that may harm some sensitive fish. Please pre-treat your water just in case if you are having mysterious fish deaths after a water change.

I've had a few people tell me that their fish have been dropping after a water change. So, this propelled me to do a chlorine test.

The vial on the left is Vancouver city tap water and the water on the right is de-chlorinated tap water. Looks like there's a big difference. Cheers









________
1CherryLady


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this info Pat  
I've noticed recently that I've been able to smell the chlorine in tap water (in Burnaby).


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Pat, can’t agree with you more!

Always good to be safe than sorry, a bottle of prime can go a long way!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm maybe i should add prime to the top off water again...usually do...

gotta think twice before we drink the tap water too..no wonder my body was all wacky when i drank all that tap water at work....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I swim in a chlorinated pool 3 times a week, only fitting that my fish get to swim in it before the prime kills it once a week


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's probably what happened to my cherry shrimp. Did a WC last Friday and had 7 or 8 dead when I got in on Monday.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats something. Thanks Pat, always use Prime anyway, but even more so now.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOw... ehh... that's really disgusting water that we got!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I just saw a dead endler, I did water change yesterday evening. Always use conditioner for at least 10 min, I guess I'll put some more and wait some more from now on.
And you right, Pamela, I can smell it too


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, I never realized there was that much chlorine in our water. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

It's rainy season again.....more chemicals in the system


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup. I was one of those with casualties. Lost 5 denisoni barbs and a King tiger pleco. Will triple dose from now on. Luis


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOw... ehh... that's really disgusting water that we got!


In the GVRD the level of chlorine is related to how close you are to a chlorination station on the water grid. and the level of Cl has been reduced greatly since the Seymour filtration plant went into operation.

and our water is actually the purest one could hope for out of the tap. EXTREMELY low TDS on average less than 3ppm total hardness. essentially there are some stray metals that come from the plumbing we use / hot water heaters and some chlorine

Vancouver's water is the reason Vancouver does so well on the livability index, year after year.

the rainy season typically adds some turbidity when landslides occur in the watersheds, again this is reduced with the filtration plant. but still even at its worst, it wont harm fish if you use conditioner properly.

ironically, the worst time for water quality in Vancouver is likely in the DRIEST time of the year. this is when reservoir levels get low, and the thermocline breaks down. the iron-rich, humus-laden waters from the deep are brought to the surface.

theres no chemicals in the water short of what comes out of our granitic, closed watersheds and the comparative low levels of Chlorine (when compared to the other 98% of cities.)

we live in an area where SA dwarfs are bred in TAP water! and near distilled water is available (without a flow meter I might add) right out of the tap!

be glad we dont live in a hard water area, where a $400-$1000 RO system is standard issue for aquariums.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOw... ehh... that's really disgusting water that we got!


Still some of the best water on the planet as far as adding it to a fish tank.


----------

